# My First Fortis.. B42 Flieger .. I am loving it



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

after quite some time, I admire Fortis watch..
but in Indonesia, there is no Fortis..

Last month, a fellow of mine, a watch collector.. 
got a brand new Fortis B42 Flieger Chrono Silver in bracelet... 
for a very good price too , 1300 usd
he even customized a 100 % handmade vintage leather strap.. Gunny strap who specializing in panerai leather

but after 2 weeks, my friends feel that Fortis is a little too big for his 6,5 inch wrist

so he sold it to me.. I am really happy with my first Fortis.. I know this definitely wont be the last

Want to share some pictures of my first Fortis























































thank you all :-!
William


----------



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice watch; like the blue hands!dogdoc


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

Great shots of a very nice watch.
You are building an excellent collection. How's your skills in strap changing and bracelet sizing today.

I remember when you signed up your watchmaker did not do a good job in szing your bracelets. Pins kept falling out?


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

om-4 said:


> Great shots of a very nice watch.
> You are building an excellent collection. How's your skills in strap changing and bracelet sizing today.
> 
> I remember when you signed up your watchmaker did not do a good job in szing your bracelets. Pins kept falling out?


yes .. first time I try to collect, I have many small problems, including wrong pin sizing in some of my seikos.

thanks to my new collector friends , watchmaker and strap man 
they help me a lot

now I am thinking of making a customized pilot strap for this Fortis
black, double rivet, super buttery skin. 4-5 mm thick and 100 % handmade

we ll see

thanks you all


----------



## jaypee (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats! as always nothing can go wrong with the B42 Flieger :-!


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Congratulations
Beautiful dial and awesome blue hands:-!:-!


----------



## Jesus G (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats enjoy it...black model it´s my favorite,but...these blue hands are really nice!!


----------



## ELDRAW (Jan 17, 2009)

congrats...looks the business!


----------



## Flyin_V (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice...that one is next on my list!
Looks great with that strap. :-!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrat's William!
Beautiful Fortis!!!

Scot


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats William, bagus sekali!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

thank you all 

been wearing this baby for 72 hours straight

accuracy is +/- 0 second since I sync it to time server 72 hours ago
very good accuracy..

William


----------



## denny (May 26, 2009)

nice watch u got there..

i've been admiring fortis too for a long time.. but just like your case, i can't find one in Indonesia.. lucky you..


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

nice fortis......
and NICE more indonesian wearing fortis...
i got mine when i was working in Singapore.

btw i say fortis AD in jakarta, its in pondok indah mall 1. 
cant remember the name of the AD ( but not sure, weather they are official AD) 
i saw some alarm version and special edition....
some b42, some older pilot ver.
go check out......but don't be surprise to the pricing the jack up the price like double and very little discount.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

p3l3r said:


> nice fortis......
> and NICE more indonesian wearing fortis...
> i got mine when i was working in Singapore.
> 
> ...


unfortunately... there is none now

PIM 1 .. already check it out.. Fortis officially not sold in Indonesia

sad...

I just came from PIM 1 last Sunday... I wear this baby
go to the big watch store there, Doray Watch, asking for Omega Railmaster they display and the price

I am wearing my fortis B42

and the owner just look down at me, ( I dont have typcial rich society style) .. he answered me:

Omega is expensive watch.. its more than 25 millions rupiah, I dont think you could afford those watch..

the owner back talking to his colleague

well.. I ask again, so how much is it...

owner answered : 
its 20 millions rupiah ( +/- 1800 usd)... u take it or leave it 
coz I think you cant afford that expensive watch...

damn

he didnt even recognized Fortis B42 I was wearing
and judging me by my poor face

hahahaha.. I walk out, stop my intention to buy the Omega Railmaster

I am happy with this Fortis B42 now.


----------



## denny (May 26, 2009)

music_healing said:


> unfortunately... there is none now
> 
> PIM 1 .. already check it out.. Fortis officially not sold in Indonesia
> 
> ...


they always look at your appearance first then they will decide whether they wanna serve you well or not..  i have a similar experience with you, but the difference is i'm asking for Omega PO..

salesman in Tag AD at Pacific Place is well recommended.. they always bring first class service to every customer who walk in to their store..


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

music_healing said:


> unfortunately... there is none now
> 
> PIM 1 .. already check it out.. Fortis officially not sold in Indonesia
> 
> ...


are we talking the same watch store here....
1st flore...that prety much sell "everything" like pasar.....
they displayed some tag, rolex and casio. 
or up stair accross gramedia book store ?

the one who used to sell fortis is on the first floor. 
yes the ppl who work freaking snoby....
i was wearing my AP and they were like " eh is it fake, look very real...." i was quite piss.....
too bad i didn't answer that...
then I made fun of them for ravage by asking a lots of technical question and questioning their doggy status for "AD". 
and guess what......

they COULDNT ANSWER ANY OF MY QESItion! 
i was like IN UR FACE MAN!

i walk away....:-!

ps : any Indonesia looking for fortis better off buying it in singapore, and if u need some some AD i can reefer some who give nice discount....


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

denny said:


> they always look at your appearance first then they will decide whether they wanna serve you well or not..  i have a similar experience with you, but the difference is i'm asking for Omega PO..
> 
> salesman in Tag AD at Pacific Place is well recommended.. they always bring first class service to every customer who walk in to their store..


yeahh true.....sad but truee.....

but buying watches from their own boutique is a no no for me....
some other retailer can give you better pricing....

i usually buy all my watches in HK or singapore.
but recently i bought an IWC ( they have quite good discount and they can do 0 % percent installment, yes the economy is going to the garbage but i have a very expensive hobby hahahhaha) from time place...the sales person is very knowledgeable and quite friendly anddd they trow me bunch of freebiess...( mags, hats, case bunch other stuff)


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

p3l3r said:


> are we talking the same watch store here....
> 1st flore...that prety much sell "everything" like pasar.....
> they displayed some tag, rolex and casio.
> or up stair accross gramedia book store ?
> ...


1st floor the one like busy market

after the incident, some of fellow from Indonesian Watch Community , they all have similar bad experience with the same store and the same owner

this owner, he never use price tag, he just look at the customer, judge the customer by their look and give very expensive price and some insulting words

its like a filter, 
either to scare the poor customer away 
or
to fool the rich customer to buy.. he play with the ego

are u really a rich man ? since the owner dare the customer, 
this is a very expensive watch, you cant afford it.. its psychology and mind game to dare the rich one..

simple trick

I plan to buy my next Fortis in Singapore
when I am sent there for training, I would ask ur reccomendation

thanks


----------



## denny (May 26, 2009)

p3l3r said:


> yeahh true.....sad but truee.....
> 
> but buying watches from their own boutique is a no no for me....
> some other retailer can give you better pricing....
> ...


so you prefer to purchase watch from non-AD rather than AD? my next purchase will be tag F1.. like u said, the economic is going to be like garbage so i won't spend money more than 10 mil for this year.. sad..... :-(


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

denny said:


> so you prefer to purchase watch from non-AD rather than AD? my next purchase will be tag F1.. like u said, the economic is going to be like garbage so i won't spend money more than 10 mil for this year.. sad..... :-(


no i mean id rather buy from let say Time place, rather then TAG boutique.
boutique give less discount then lets say other retailer. 
if you dare, and willing to buy black market...u can get more discount
i bought my brother a PO and its about 35 percent cheaper then listing price.
it has paper and everything just its not from local AD.
warranty shouldn't be a problem i suppose.


----------



## DGMarnier (May 25, 2007)

I've been lurking for awhile and I really like this watch. Congrats and great pictures.


----------



## ceratos (Nov 18, 2007)

1300 usd is a very good buy. Congras.:-!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

adding some pictures taken while having dinner


----------



## Gatorski (Jul 9, 2007)

Wanted to say congrats! I love my B-42 Chrono Alarm....


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

music_healing said:


> adding some pictures taken while having dinner...


I know my wife likes nothing BETTER than me taking watch pix during dinner! |>


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats! :-!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations, very nice watch. Like the strap too.:-!


----------



## hongkongfortis (May 28, 2009)

I have one 100% brand new same watch B-42 flieger chrono with steel bracelet, very good and heavy quality. This is 2 months old with from cert. & packing, and bought from A.D. dealer in Hong Kong. however, this watch same too big for my hand. I am planning to sell it at US$1,200 to 1,300 and ship internationally. But I have no paypal and do not know how to receive payment safely.
Anybody pls kinldy recommend.


----------



## hongkongfortis (May 28, 2009)

Nice chrono alarm! yes, is it sound loudly enough?


----------



## Rotary_Wing (Jul 19, 2007)

Congrats on the watch, enjoy it !!! :-!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Fortis for family time


----------



## Quenho (Jun 1, 2013)

What a nice watch!!
You're so luck that own such a nice watch with a affordable price!


----------

